# .zap.zip Datei Entpacken



## tatogarza (25 Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich habe ein IndraWorks Project Datei bekommen, aber leider konnte ich den Datei nicht öffnen, weiss jemand wie 
ein ".zap.zip" Datei entpackwird???
habe versuch nur umzubennen aber nach entpacken bekomme nur ein Email wo der Datei geschieckt wurde.


vielen Dank


----------



## rheumakay (25 Februar 2013)

Du mußt unter IndraWorks Engineering-> Datei dearchivieren (zum zippen genau umgekehrt->Datei archivieren).
Dadurch legt er dir die entsprechende Ordnerstruktur an.


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Februar 2013)

.
Also, ich denke, das ist eine normale *.zip-datei. Das ".zap" wird vom BS dem 
normalen Dateinamen zugeschlagen, während die Endung ".zip" erst den gültigen
Kompressionsalgorythmus angibt.

Vielleicht solltest du mal einen "Universalpacker" zum Entpacken bemühen: HIER


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Februar 2013)

.
Das wird wohl immer noch ein *.zip-Datei sein, das vorangehende
".zap" wird vom OS dem Dateinamen zugeschlagen. 
Erst nach dem letzten "." wird geschaut, welche Dateiendung kommt.

Vielleicht solltest du mal Universal-Entpacker wie "7zip" darauf loslassen.


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Februar 2013)

.
Nanu,
das ist ja komisch !

Erst wird mein Beitrag #3 nicht angezeigt, nachdem ich nun den Beitrag 
als #4 wiederholt habe, erscheint er nun wieder plötzlich.

Tut mir leid wegen des Doppelbeitrags, werden mal einen MOD informieren.


----------



## tatogarza (25 Februar 2013)

Kein Problem, habe schon das Problem gelöst, die Datei habe ich mit 7Zip entpackt, das Problem war dass die Zip Analgen Datei
wurde von der Firma Mail entfern, deswegen konnte ich die nur ein Mail entpacken und die Anlagen nicht, Sie haben 
mich alles als emded in Word geschickt und gings.


----------

